# Sexing azureus



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, I have these azureus for a while now and can't figure out the sexes of them. Nothing really stands out in terms of toe pads etc on the two so I am asking for your opinion on it. They are a year old now

Here is who I believe is the male 




























Here is who I think is female. Her toe pads don't scream female but she is really chubby.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe you are correct!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

yep I agree, those look like classic male/ female features.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, what throws me off is that the female had larger toepads compared to my female matecho whose toepads are similar to her rear toepads.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup looks to be a pair .hes a fat boy.lol


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Yeah that can happen, toe pads are not 100% but when you include body shape and size into the equation you can usually tell with tincs. If a female has large toes (only a frogger could say that =), lol ) the shape of the back will help confirm usually.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

marylanddartfrog said:


> Yup looks to be a pair .hes a fat boy.lol


Thanks, I have been meaning to cut back on the feedings


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have two male azureus and the first one looks like mine. My best friend has one male and three females and the second one looks like his. So yes, i agree that it looks like a male and female.

P.S. I can't wait for the females i've ordered to arrive! Hopefully i'll end up with tadpoles!


----------

